# Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion



## xNeo92x (29. Mai 2014)

*Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

*Die Präsidenten Russlands, Weißrusslands und Kasachstans, Wladimir Putin, Alexander Lukaschenko und Nursultan Nasarbajew, werden in Astana ein Abkommen über die Gründung einer Eurasischen Zollunion unterzeichnen.*

Die Verabschiedung des Dokuments bedeutet die Bildung einer zweitgrößten Wirtschaftsunion nach der EU, deren Bevölkerung 170 Millionen Menschen ausmacht. Die Staaten werden eine abgestimmte Politik im Energie-, Industrie-, Landwirtschafts- und Transportbereich durchführen, wodurch die Einkünfte der Mitgliedsländer um mindestens 15 Prozent wachsen sollen. Der Vertrag tritt am 1. Januar 2015 in Kraft.
Quelle: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft - Stimme Russlands

*Persönliche Anmerkung:* Da ich die russischen Nachrichten teilweise mitverfolge, kann ich dazu sagen, dass das Abkommen bereits heute unterzeichnet wurde.
Während also die USA langsam bankrott gehen und Europa damit teilweise mitziehen, erhebt sich der Osten langsam aus der Asche zu seiner einstigen Größe.

Was meint ihr, sollte sich die schwankende EU vom zerfallenden Westen abkehren und endlich mit dem Osten kooperieren?


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

endlich mit dem osten kooperieren? naja weils dem osten ja soooo gut geht. denkste mit ländern wie tschechien, polen,  lettland, estland, gehts der eu besser? sorry aber du laberst als wäre die usa am boden, und als würde die eu kurz vor dem ende sein. find ich echt bissel lächerlich, und das ist meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

@ Pillax: Wie meinst du den Satz mit Tschechien, Polen etc.? Das sind doch alles EU-Mitglieder, die zum Teil auch den Euro haben. 

Bin mal dezent gespannt, wie die Reaktion des "Westens" sein wird. Solange sich kein erneuter Block bildet und sich die Fronten erhärten, solls mir recht sein. Leider hat der Westen zu dieser Abkapselung des Ostens beigetragen. Die Früchte sah man ja u. A. kürzlich im Russland-China-Deal.


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

jo aber die werden dann früher oder später da auch mitmischen wollen, auch wenn sie in der EU sind. wegen mir kann russland die weltmacht nr1 werden. die können wegen mir wirtschaftlich die größten werden, dann stehen die in 10 jahren an stelle 1 der top10 zuwanderungsländer. aber bei politikthemen muss man ja aufpassen was man sagt, wird man ja direkt abgestempelt


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Pillax schrieb:


> sorry aber du laberst als wäre die usa am boden, und als würde die eu kurz vor dem ende sein. find ich echt bissel lächerlich, und das ist meine persönliche meinung.


Ich toleriere deine Meinung und finde es auch gut, dass du eine hast. Deshalb gehe ich auch grundsätzlich davon aus, dass meine auch toleriert wird.
Nur während es in den USA vermehrt so aussieht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich mir den wirtschaftlichen Verlauf der USA und der EU ansehe und dann das Gleiche bei Russland mache...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass es wirklich so sein wird.


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

du bist sicher auch russe oder? schau mal ins moskauer ghetto, da findest bestimmt auchn paar so tolle bilder. das detroit tot is, und runtergewirtschaftet wurde, wissen wir alle seit jahren. du machst das jetzt an einem bild fest das du irgendwo gefunden hast.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Na ja zuerst, müßte mal die EU die innerpolitische lage der Mitgliedstaaten in griff bekommen(hohe Schulden und schwache Wrtschaft der betroffenen Staaten bzw. Arbeitslosigkeit) bevor man zu einem Wirtschaftspakt in größen ausmaß zustimmt.Den das kostet ja auch Geld.
Eine andere frage ist ob die Infrastruktur in Zentralasien,der Technologiestand und Fachkräfte zu verfügungstehen und ob sich das finanziell lohnen würde.


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

//Offtopic: Ich bin sowieso ein misch masch aus allem. Mein Opa war Deutscher der während des Krieges mit seiner Mutter nach Russland (damals Sowjetunion) geflohen ist. Meine Eltern haben sich kennengelernt, als die Sowjetunion noch da war. Meine Mutter kommt aus der Nähe von Kiew und ich wurde 1992 in Kiew geboren. Von daher bin ich Deutscher, Russe und Ukrainer    //Offtopic-Ende

Um Ghettos zu sehen muss ich nicht nach Moskau schauen, ich sehe auch hier schon genug davon. Nur während in den USA sich dieser Zustand immer weiter ausbreitet, baut Putin derzeit die gesamte Infrastruktur neue auf und schafft Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## pascha953 (29. Mai 2014)

Pillax schrieb:


> du bist sicher auch russe oder? schau mal ins moskauer ghetto, da findest bestimmt auchn paar so tolle bilder. das detroit tot is, und runtergewirtschaftet wurde, wissen wir alle seit jahren. du machst das jetzt an einem bild fest das du irgendwo gefunden hast.



In Moskau gibt es kein Ghetto, 

nichts dergleichen, wie in Detroit oder LA.

Paar Beispiele- Keine Rassenkriege, keine von Gangs kontrollierte ganze Stadtviertel.
Nach 11 September 2001 ist es viel schlimmer geworden, in allen bereichen des Lebens, z.b kannst du im Gefängnis gefoltert werden, legal,

in der US Armee sterben mehr Soldaten an Selbstmord als in Kampfhandlungen,

*******, es gibt so viele Beispiele, die ich dir Nennen könnte, habe leider keine Zeit

Eine gute Doku über Putin

Putin - Der Unbekannte - Die Unzensierte Dokumentation - YouTube

Muss jetzt los, bis später


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

putin liefert auch waffen nach afghanistan und nach pakistan, und will garnich wissen was der noch alles so liefert and den iran zb. sorry aber putin sitzt in 40 jahren noch ganz oben und regiert sein land. wenn du putin und russland so geil findest, dann darfst du gerne dorthin zurückgehen, und dort deine ausbildung machen, bist ja hier ein freier mensch, und kannst kommen und gehen wann du willst. putin schafft arbeitsplätze, jaaaaa. geh mal nach russland und beantrage sozialhilfe, der erzählt dir dann erstmal was. oder stell dich mal vor putin udn bewirf ihn mit der torte, wenn du glück hast bekommste nur 30 jahre straflager 

oder willst du jetzt sagen das is russland alles top ist? das es da keine kriesen gibt? das erfahren wir hier nur nicht, oder es kommt einfach nicht raus, weils da zb keine solche pressefreiheit gibt wie bei uns hier. echt denk was du willst, aber deine aussagen sind echt etwas lächerlich.

doku über putin, unzensiert. genau. Diese Doku ist ein russisches Propaganda-Machwerk. Es mag schon sein dass die eine oder andere Sache wahr ist, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Putin in Wahrheit diktatorisch regiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Zur Diskussion trägst du eigentlich gar nichts bei, aber vielleicht beziehst du ja Sozialhilfe aus den USA. 
Da China nicht mal einen Tag bräuchte, um den USA wirtschaftlich das Genick zu brechen, da die so dermaßen verschuldet sind, würde ich schon sagen, dass sie ziemlich am Boden sind.


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Zur Diskussion trägst du eigentlich gar nichts bei, aber vielleicht beziehst du ja Sozialhilfe aus den USA.
> Da China nicht mal einen Tag bräuchte, um den USA wirtschaftlich das Genick zu brechen, da die so dermaßen verschuldet sind, würde ich schon sagen, dass sie ziemlich am Boden sind.



sag mir mal 1 land das nich verschuldet ist. man du hast auch nix verstanden, vielleicht solltest mal überlegen was ich damit meine mit sozialhilfe. hier bekommt jeder den arsch voll, in russland wirste ausgelacht.


----------



## naruto8073 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Pillax schrieb:


> sag mir mal 1 land das nich verschuldet ist. man du hast auch nix verstanden, vielleicht solltest mal überlegen was ich damit meine mit sozialhilfe. hier bekommt jeder den arsch voll, in russland wirste ausgelacht.



So gut wie ohne Schulden ist Norwegen. 


Ein Land ohne Schulden: Norwegen schwimmt im Geld - Börse + Märkte - Finanzen - Handelsblatt


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich ziehe es tatsächlich in Erwägung in 15 oder 20 Jahren nach Russland zu ziehen und die Zensur sowie Lügen hier hinter mir zu lassen. Und wieso sollte ich ihn mit ner Torte bewerfen?  Meinst du ich bekomme hier kein Stress, wenn ich das bei der Merkel mache?

Ich sage auch nicht, dass dort alles Top ist. Perfekt ist es nirgendwo. Aber ich sage, dass sich die Lage im Vergleich zu der Lage nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion, sich dort massiv bessert. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Es gibt dort mehr Pressefreiheit als hier. Die gegenteiligen Behaupten sind gezielte Propaganda des Westens zur Degradierung Russlands und zur Stärkung der eigenen Position.

So, ich futter jetzt ne gentechnisch/chemisch Bearbeitete Wassermelone vor dem Fernseher und gucke Star Trek. Ihr könnt euch ja hier weiter austoben.
Schönen Abend!


----------



## derP4computer (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Von daher bin ich Deutscher, Russe und Ukrainer    //Offtopic-Ende


 Привет, мой друг
Wenn Putin sein Gas und Erdöl an China verscheuert, ist er schon ziemlich knapp mit dem Rubel.
Die Winterspiele haben 50 Mrd. gekostet und noch mal 50 Mrd. für die Крим und Formel 1 und die Fussball WM.
Das schafft Russland nicht, egal was die Medien schreiben.


> Es gibt dort mehr Pressefreiheit als hier. Die gegenteiligen Behaupten  sind gezielte Propaganda des Westens zur Degradierung Russlands und zur  Stärkung der eigenen Position.


Wenn ich bei Schwiegermutter bin schau ich auch immer Russisches Fernsehen, zuviel davon ist Propaganda.
Mach dich hier nicht zum Galkin. Sorry, das musste sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Pillax schrieb:


> sag mir mal 1 land das nich verschuldet ist. man du hast auch nix verstanden, vielleicht solltest mal überlegen was ich damit meine mit sozialhilfe. hier bekommt jeder den arsch voll, in russland wirste ausgelacht.


Brunei dürfte auch noch keine Schulden haben. 
Im Gegensatz zu den USA, die Jahrzehnte lang brav Dollar gedruckt und in der Welt verteilt haben und ihre Schulden immer weiter vergrößert haben, arbeitet Russland anscheinend an einem Schuldenabbau. 

Über ungerechtfertigte Bestrafungen in Russland braucht man sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn man sie mit den USA vergleicht, aber du kannst gerne mal versuchen, schnell eine Torte vor Obama aus der Schachtel zu nehmen und sie auf auf ihn zu werfen. 
Vielleicht kannst du uns hier noch mitteilen, wie viele Schüsse auf dich abgegeben wurden. 

Hier geht es aber darum, wie sich eine eurasische Union auswirkt und das könnte, langfristig betrachtet, nicht gut für uns aussehen. 
Wir sind nämlich für viele asiatische Länder wirtschaftlich nur wegen dem Absatzmarkt interessant und wenn sie selbst einen in Asien schaffen, inkl. China natürlich, werden wir schon irgendwie uninteressant. 

Hier sehe ich es auch als falsch an, uns zu sehr an die USA zu binden.


----------



## derP4computer (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich ziehe es tatsächlich in Erwägung in 15 oder 20 Jahren  nach Russland zu ziehen und die Zensur sowie Lügen hier hinter mir zu  lassen.


Viele Aus- und Spätaussiedler gehen zurück weil sie nicht klarkommen, weil sie in Deutschland russischer leben als in Russland.
до свидания


> So, ich futter jetzt ne gentechnisch/chemisch Bearbeitete Wassermelone vor dem Fernseher und gucke Star Trek.


Da würde ich schon mal mit Pelmeni und Schmand üben, Buratino trinken .......


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich ziehe es tatsächlich in Erwägung in 15 oder 20 Jahren nach Russland zu ziehen und die Zensur sowie Lügen hier hinter mir zu lassen. Und wieso sollte ich ihn mit ner Torte bewerfen?  Meinst du ich bekomme hier kein Stress, wenn ich das bei der Merkel mache?
> 
> Ich sage auch nicht, dass dort alles Top ist. Perfekt ist es nirgendwo. Aber ich sage, dass sich die Lage im Vergleich zu der Lage nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion, sich dort massiv bessert. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Es gibt dort mehr Pressefreiheit als hier. Die gegenteiligen Behaupten sind gezielte Propaganda des Westens zur Degradierung Russlands und zur Stärkung der eigenen Position.
> 
> ...



vielleicht lässt es mal deine russischen fernsehsendungen zu schauen, denn genau du bist mit deinen 22 jahren das typische propaganda opfer, das den ganzen müll glaubt. schönen abend, mit russen über putin zu diskutieren macht null sinn.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Paar Beispiele- Keine Rassenkriege, keine von Gangs kontrollierte ganze Stattviertel.


Stimmt. Dafür Überfälle und Übergriffe auf Ausländer, Homosexuelle, Leute mit dem falschen Glauben und Oppositionelle und die Polizei schaut zu oder macht selbst fleißig mit. 



> z.b kannst du im Gefängnis gefoltert werden, legal,


Die Quelle hätte ich doch gerne mal gesehen. 



> in der US Armee sterben mehr Soldaten an Selbstmord als in Kampfhandlungen,


Bei der russischen Armee veröffentlicht man erst gar nicht irgendwelche Statistiken darüber, wieviele Soldaten z.B. durch ihre Vorgesetzten in den Selbstmord getrieben oder gefoltert und vergewaltigt wurden. 
Furcht vor der Armee (Archiv)
Gewalt in Russlands Armee - Die Herrschaft der grausamen Großväter - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
Russland: Die Armee des Grauens - Russland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich ziehe es tatsächlich in Erwägung in 15 oder 20 Jahren nach Russland zu ziehen


Warum so bescheiden und erst in 15 oder 20 Jahren? Mach es doch gleich jetzt? Apropos: Bist du/ sind deine Eltern aus politischen oder wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach der Wende aus der ehemaligen SU nach Deutschland gekommen?


----------



## Phantom410 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Guten Abend,
also zunächst mal: Na klar geht es Russland viiiieeel besser als nach dem Zerfall der UdssR. Das freut mich auch wirklich für Russland. Aber man sollte Russland heute nicht mit Russland früher vergleichen wenn es um den Westen geht, sondern Russland heute und Deutschland heute. Und diesen Vergleich gewinnt für mich Deutschland in fast allen Punkten.

Wirtschaft - Der deutschen Wirtschaft geht es momentan recht gut. Doch auch die russische ist gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut. Russlands BIP/Kopf lag 2011 bei 12.993 USD während Deutschland mit 41.514,17 USD ‎(2012) nicht gerade knapp darüber liegt. Das sind natürlich nur Zahlen, die nur ansatzweise die Situation der Bevölkerung widergeben. Trotzdem sind die Deutschen (Durchschnitt) reicher als die Russen. 

Pressefreiheit - In Deutschland gibt es offiziell die Pressefreiheit. Leider sind die Medien in der Praxis allerdings sehr von Unternehmen abhängig und daher oft nicht objektiv. Die westlichen Medien berichten sehr oft sehr einseitig über beispielsweise Russland. Das konnte man auch bei der Berichterstattung über die Ukraine wieder gut sehen. Russland und seine Berichterstattung ist allerdings keinen Deut besser. Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nur daran, dass nicht die Unternehmen die Presse beeinflussen sondern die Regierung. Und auch hier ist die Berichterstattung keinesfalls objektiv. In Russland haben sich alle Journalisten gehütet nichts negatives über die Annektion der Krim zu berichten.

"Tortengeschichte" - Na klar wird keiner der beiden (Merkel und Putin) sonderlich begeistert sein darüber. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass Putin die Gerichte beeinflussen kann und Merkel nicht. Ich bin kein Jurist aber warscheinlich würde sowas in Deutschland auf Sozialstunden, Geldstrafe und eventuell noch Schmerzensgeld hinauslaufen. In Russland wäre eine Haftstrafe allerdings sogar wirklich gut denkbar (man erinnert sich nur mal an Pussy Riot). Auch wenn es warscheinlich nicht 30 Jahre wären.

Deutschland ist sicher nicht prefekt. Ich persönlich bin aber sehr stolz darauf in diesem Land geboren zu werden und halte NATO und EU für eine bessere Alternative als Sowjetunion und eurasische Union. Lieber in einer nicht perfekten Demokratie als in einer gelenkten bzw Schaudemodratie in der manche Bevölkerungsgruppen ausgeschlossen und attackiert werden.


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dafür Überfälle und Übergriffe auf Ausländer, Homosexuelle, Leute mit dem falschen Glauben und Oppositionelle und die Polizei schaut zu oder macht selbst fleißig mit.
> 
> Die Quelle hätte ich doch gerne mal gesehen.
> 
> ...



er will sich hier erstmal schön und gut ausbilden lassen, wahrscheinlich nochn meister machen oder studieren, damit er dann in 15 jahren nich im moskauer ghetto versauern muss. hier bekommt er doch alles. wie in vielen eu staaten. auch spanier sind pleite, oder franzosen, aber die haben gute ausbildungen und hochschulen, was man von russland nicht behaupten kann. dort wird heute im jahr 2014 in manchen schulen nicht 1 wort englisch unterrichtet. blöd isser ja nich, deshlab isser ja hier, und geht wenn er alles hat was er braucht. ist ja auch sein recht, nur deshlab geht er jetzt noch nicht, sondern erst in paar jahren


----------



## derP4computer (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Ich sprech ja immer von mir als polnisch-französischer Mischling der in Deutschland geboren wurde.
Meine Frau ist deutsch-ukrainerin die in Kasachstan geboren wurde.
Egal, Deutschland ist meine Heimat und alle anderen Länder besuche ich im Urlaub.
Das war mir jetzt wichtig.


----------



## Razier (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Um Ghettos zu sehen muss ich nicht nach Moskau schauen, ich sehe auch hier schon genug davon. Nur während in den USA sich dieser Zustand immer weiter ausbreitet, baut Putin derzeit die gesamte Infrastruktur neue auf und schafft Arbeitsplätze.



Putin sollte besser aufpassen, dass jemand sein Öl kauft, sonst sieht es schon bald ziemlich schlecht um die großartige, russische Infrastruktur aus.


----------



## pascha953 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dafür Überfälle und Übergriffe auf Ausländer, Homosexuelle, Leute mit dem falschen Glauben und Oppositionelle und die Polizei schaut zu oder macht selbst fleißig mit.
> 
> Die Quelle hätte ich doch gerne mal gesehen.
> 
> ...



Folter im US Gefängniss:
Folter - Amerikas brutalste Gefängnisse (Doku) - YouTube

Es geschah hier in Amerika: Der Polizeistaat wurde Wirklichkeit - Kopp Online

Westliche Gefängnis-Konzerne boomen: Sklavenarbeit hinter Gittern - Kopp Online

2: Hetzte und verfolgungen von Homos wie hier im Westen behauptet wird ist eine Lüge. Denn Homos in Russland geht es jetzt besser als damals zur Sowjetzeiten, z.b. gibt im Moskau Luxus Schwulen Clubs,
die Russen regen sich nur auf, wenn Westliche Homoprediger kommen und versuchen Homosexualität als normal darzustellen.
In der Russischen Gesellschaft ist Männlichkeit, schei..e, wie soll ich das definieren,- Tradition. Mann+Frau=Kinder =Familie-Menschen
Mann+Mann=Hommo=RIP Geselschaft


3: Das Problem in der Russischen Armee mit 'Dedawschina`'-Älteste, 
   ist ein Problem das die Armee,(vor allen in der Jelzin Zeit) hat.

Doch während der Putinregierung ist das Problem(Mit Spezial Gefängnissen für Täter,die Sozialarbeit der Soldatenmütter) stark zurück gegangen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Die "beste" Stelle in dem ganzen Thread finde ich ja in dem Satz...:


xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich ziehe es tatsächlich in Erwägung in 15 oder 20 Jahren nach Russland zu ziehen und die Zensur sowie Lügen hier hinter mir zu lassen.


----------



## Pillax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Die "beste" Stelle in dem ganzen Thread finde ich ja in dem Satz...:



 recht haste


----------



## Phantom410 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Folter im US Gefängniss:
> Folter - Amerikas brutalste Gefängnisse (Doku) - YouTube
> 
> Es geschah hier in Amerika: Der Polizeistaat wurde Wirklichkeit - Kopp Online
> ...



Das ist in den USA wirklich ein Problem aber in Russland ist die Situation auch nicht gerade rosig. Google nur mal "Russland Gefängnis" !!!


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Man bringt jetzt nicht wirklich wieder Kopp und irgendwelche Youtube-Videos als seriöse Quellen und Belege an?


----------



## pascha953 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Poulton schrieb:


> Man bringt jetzt nicht wirklich wieder Kopp und irgendwelche Youtube-Videos als seriöse Quellen und Belege an?



Kopp- ohne Maulkorp
Youtoube-unzensiert

Wenn seriöse Quellen für dich ZDF und Spiegel sind, dan weis ich auch nicht?


----------



## vatana (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Die ganze Sache läuft ein wenig anders als wir es in unseren Medien zu sehen und hören bekommen. Ich werde es euch in Kürze erklären, weil das niemand hier erwähnt hat. Das nehm ich euch nicht übel, weil das geschickt von den westlichen Medien versteckt wird. 

Russland und andere Länder die ihre Souverinität nicht an USA und Grossbritanien verlieren wollen, haben vor einigen Jahren in St. Petersburg eine Öl/Gas und Rohstoffbörse gegründet und dort wird nicht in Dollar gehandelt, sondern in Rubel, Yuan... Seit 1973 wurde von den Amerikanern der Handel mit Öl und Gas mit dem Dollar der ganzen Welt aufgezwungen. Das heißt, wenn du Öl haben willst, musst du Dollar haben, die drucken das und du musst es von ihnen mit auch was immer, erwerben. Jeder der das mal versucht hat zu ändert wurde in die Steinzeit zurückbombardiert (Lybien, Irak...)

Auf dieser neulich gegründeten Börse sind neben Russland, noch China, Iran, Venezuela und Indien (bedeutendste Mitgliedsländer), und die sind nicht so einfach militärisch zu bekämpfen wie einige kleineren die schon kapput bombardiert sind.

Genauso wie USA und Grossbritanien im Westen ihre Allianzen gründen, tun es auch die Russen und Chinesen im Osten.

Ich finde das völlig legitim und auch ein wenig mehr, weil, es sind schließlich die Amis die an Rusische Gränzen gestoßen sind, und nicht umgekehrt.

Und Deutsche werden wieder wie im 2. Weltkrieg als Kanonenfutter gegen Russland von den Amis und Briten benutzt. Siehe die ganze anti Rusische Kampagne die jetzt gerade läuft. Man darf niemals vergessen, das es die Russen waren die den Faschismus besiegt haben. 22 milionen tote Russen sprechen dafür. Amis sind dann zum Schluß gekommen und haben abgesahnt. Denkt mal drüber nach. Besonders als Deutsche!!!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Schade, dass eine eigentlich interessantes Thema (eurasische Wirtschaftsunion) zu einem Anti-Putin/Pro-Putin Disput verkommt, daher ein Versuch meinerseits eine vernünftige und sachliche Diskussion zu starten:
Das Putin eine Wirtschaftsunion bildet ist klar nachzuvollziehen und wahrscheinlich wird diese Union den jeweiligen Vertragspartnern mehr bringen als das TTIP uns Europäern bringen wird. Dennoch wird diese Wirtschaftsunion meiner Einschätzung nach nicht von langer Dauer sein, wenn man nicht schnell wirtschaftsstarke Staaten (z.B. China) mit aufs Boot holt.


----------



## Poulton (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Kopp- ohne Maulkorp
> Youtoube-unzensiert


 Na dann viel Spaß mit Geschichten von Flugscheibenbasen in der Antarktis, reptiloiden Wesen, Feinstofflichkeit und dem Fäkaliendschihad.


----------



## pascha953 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Poulton schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß mit Geschichten von Flugscheibenbasen in der Antarktis, reptiloiden Wesen, Feinstofflichkeit und dem Fäkaliendschihad.


 
Ich weiss was du meinst, 
aber so Oberflächlich darfst du nicht denken.

Ich habe keine Lust einen Vortrag zu schreiben,

kurz,
an den geschichten ist was dran,
z.b
unser Kontinent Europa, woher der Name, nach Griechischer Mythologie war Europa eine schöne 
Frau, die von einem Gott in einer Stier gestallt, vergewalltigt wurde.
Interessan ist , das auf den Geldscheinen und Münzen, Telefonkarten die Frau auf den Stier abgebildet wird.
In Brüssel steht ein Abbild (Frau auf Stier).

In der Bibel wird das Abbild in der Prophetie erwähnt.

Man kann das nicht in ein paar Sätzen alles erklären, aber unsinn ist es nicht.

Noch ein Interresanter Film:

Die Pyramiden-Lüge ! (Erdmagnetfeld, Mathematik, Desaster) - YouTube
Gruß


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Hm, wurde Zeit das sich da eim Gegengewicht bildet.

Welche WÄhrungen werden an der neuen Börse sonst noch für Öl akzeptiert?
€?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Ich finde es gut und es war abzusehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Bin mal dezent gespannt, wie die Reaktion des "Westens" sein wird. Solange sich kein erneuter Block bildet und sich die Fronten erhärten, solls mir recht sein. Leider hat der Westen zu dieser Abkapselung des Ostens beigetragen. Die Früchte sah man ja u. A. kürzlich im Russland-China-Deal.


 
Ich würde mal vermuten, die Reaktionen fallen sehr bescheiden aus. Der Russland-China-Deal war eine wesentlich größere Nummer. Kasachstan dagegen war schon vorher sehr stark Russland orientiert und spielt, da die Rohstoffvorkommen kaum erschlossen sind, auch bislang keine größere Rolle auf dem Weltmarkt. Und zu "Präsident" Lukaschenkos Privatgrundstück muss man wohl eh keine Worte verlieren...
Im wesentlichen besteht die "eurasische Wirtschaftsunion" aus Russland. Und Russland war vorher schon eine Einheit, da hat sich nichts geändert. Nach den Ereignissen in Georgien und der Ukraine würde ich auch nicht damit rechnen, dass sich in nächster Zeit weitere Staaten in Richtung Putin orientieren. Entweder man ist schon mit ihm auf einer Linie, oder man will seine Eigenständigkeit waren.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Da China nicht mal einen Tag bräuchte, um den USA wirtschaftlich das Genick zu brechen, da die so dermaßen verschuldet sind, würde ich schon sagen, dass sie ziemlich am Boden sind.


 
Die USA haben keine Auslandsschulden, dementsprechend wird es anderen Staaten schwer fallen, ihnen das Genick zu brechen. China hat zwar genug Dollar aufgekauft, um jederzeit eine extreme Dollar-Inflation auslösen - aber primär würde das ja nur die Schulden der USA in Peanuts verwandeln. Das sekundär die Weltwirtschaft kollabieren würde, wären für die USA als zweitgrößter Player natürlich verherend - aber für China als Nummer 1 noch mehr.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich sage auch nicht, dass dort alles Top ist. Perfekt ist es nirgendwo. Aber ich sage, dass sich die Lage im Vergleich zu der Lage nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion, sich dort massiv bessert.


 
Und in Deutschland ist es derzeit wärmer, als in Grönland.
Aber manchmal weißt ein Vergleich nur deswegen in eine bestimmte Richtung, weil man sich ein ziemlich extremes Ausgangsniveau zum Vergleich heranzieht 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Brunei dürfte auch noch keine Schulden haben.
> Im Gegensatz zu den USA, die Jahrzehnte lang brav Dollar gedruckt und in der Welt verteilt haben und ihre Schulden immer weiter vergrößert haben, arbeitet Russland anscheinend an einem Schuldenabbau.



Russlands Staatsschulden sind stetig am steigen, sogar schneller, als in Deutschland - obwohl Russlands Wirtschaft und Staatshaushalt wesentlich kleiner sind.
Schuldenuhren und Staatsverschuldung - boerse.de



> Über ungerechtfertigte Bestrafungen in Russland braucht man sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn man sie mit den USA vergleicht



Über ungerechtfertigte Bestrafungen sollte man sich immer beschweren, egal mit was für Vergleichen mal wieder jemand versucht, abzulenken...




Poulton schrieb:


> Man bringt jetzt nicht wirklich wieder Kopp und irgendwelche Youtube-Videos als seriöse Quellen und Belege an?


 
"wieder"?
"immer noch" 




pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich weiss was du meinst,
> aber so Oberflächlich darfst du nicht denken.
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust einen Vortrag zu schreiben,
> ...



Mag sein, mag nicht sein. Aber daran, was der Koop-Verlag schreibt, wird man das nicht festmachen können. Und mit Oberflächlichkeit hat es dabei nichts zu tun, wenn man anmerkt, dass Koop sich geradezu spezialisiert hat auf Verschwörungstheorien jeglicher Art.


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA haben keine Auslandsschulden, dementsprechend wird es anderen Staaten schwer fallen, ihnen das Genick zu brechen. China hat zwar genug Dollar aufgekauft, um jederzeit eine extreme Dollar-Inflation auslösen - aber primär würde das ja nur die Schulden der USA in Peanuts verwandeln. Das sekundär die Weltwirtschaft kollabieren würde, wären für die USA als zweitgrößter Player natürlich verherend - aber für China als Nummer 1 noch mehr.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt: 
Liste der Länder nach Auslandsverschuldung
Liste der Länder nach Staatsschuldenquote


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



> Die USA haben keine Auslandsschulden, dementsprechend wird es anderen Staaten schwer fallen, ihnen das Genick zu brechen. China hat zwar genug Dollar aufgekauft, um jederzeit eine extreme Dollar-Inflation auslösen - aber primär würde das ja nur die Schulden der USA in Peanuts verwandeln. Das sekundär die Weltwirtschaft kollabieren würde, wären für die USA als zweitgrößter Player natürlich verherend - aber für China als Nummer 1 noch mehr.


Ok, ich hab mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt, aber schwer wäre es für China trotzdem nicht, nur eben nicht intelligent. 
Dass China an uns nur wegen dem Absatzmarkt Interesse hat, trifft natürlich auch auf die USA zu. 



> Über ungerechtfertigte Bestrafungen sollte man sich immer beschweren, egal mit was für Vergleichen mal wieder jemand versucht, abzulenken...


Unterstellungen bitte unterlassen. 
Mir ging es nur darum, dass keiner behaupten soll, dass in Russland alles schlecht und in den USA alles gut ist, weil gerade dieses Land ein schlechter Vergleich ist. 


Eine eurasische Union wird sowieso erst mit China ein Schwergewicht, nur weiß ich nicht, wie viel Interesse China daran hat. 
Russland wäre/ist ein guter Lieferant für Rohstoffe, aber ob das für eine wirtschaftliche Union reicht?
Solange aber nicht in Asien und Südamerika passende Absatzmärkte vorhanden sind, wird sich das nicht großartig auf uns auswirken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt:
> Liste der Länder nach Auslandsverschuldung
> Liste der Länder nach Staatsschuldenquote



Stimmt wohl.
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Die Regierung der USA hat sich afaik kein Geld von anderen Regierungen geliehen. Natürlich können US-Unternehmen durchaus Kredite sonstwo aufgenommen haben und natürlich werden US-Staatsanleihen international gehandelt. Aber es gibt keine Staatsverschuldung in Fremdwährung, die in irgend einer Weise von einem anderen Staat aktiv eingesetzt werden könnte.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt, aber schwer wäre es für China trotzdem nicht, nur eben nicht intelligent.
> Dass China an uns nur wegen dem Absatzmarkt Interesse hat, trifft natürlich auch auf die USA zu.



Es ist nicht nur die direkte Interaktion als Absatzmarkt. Wenn jemand ernsthaft die US-Wirtschaft zu stören versuchen würde, wären auch andere Handelspartner Chinas betroffen. Als das letzte Mal in einer kleinen Ecke einer Teilwirtschaft der USA ein paar Vorhersagen nicht ganz zutrafen, begann eine Entwicklung, die z.B. in Europa zu einer bis heute andauernden Finanz-, Banken-, und Staats-Krise führte, die wohl zu den größten Veränderungen außerhalb gewaltsamer Machtergreifungen überhaupt geführt hat. Ein Versuch, die US-Wirtschaft binnen weniger Tage abzuschalten dürfte einen globalen Wirtschaftszusammenbruch nach sich ziehen. Da käme allenfalls Nordkorea unbeschadet davon. Aber für jedes Land, dass irgendwo im globalisierten Wirtschaftsnetz hängt, wäre es eine Katastrophe, wenn die dicke fette Spinne in der Mitte in Panik gerät.



> Eine eurasische Union wird sowieso erst mit China ein Schwergewicht, nur weiß ich nicht, wie viel Interesse China daran hat.



Ooch - ich denke mal, China wäre nicht ganz abgeneigt, sich ein Haustier zu halten.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Putin diese Rolle einnehmen möchte 



> Russland wäre/ist ein guter Lieferant für Rohstoffe, aber ob das für eine wirtschaftliche Union reicht?



Definitiv nicht. Man kann nicht nur mit einem Ende einer Wirtschaftskette eine Union bilden. (Allenfalls ein Kartell ala OPEC, um Preise abzusprechen) Bei einer Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft geht es ja darum, den Binnenhandel zu intensivieren und zu koordinieren, so dass man sich untereinander möglichst wenig Konkurrenz und anderen möglichst viel macht.
Wie soll das gehen, wenn alle nur Rohstoffe exportieren?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*

Naja, Russland exportiert Rohstoffe nach China und importiert dafür Waren von dort. 
Blöderweise ist Russland wegen dem niedrigerem Lohnniveau, im Vergleich zu uns und den USA, aber kein sonderlich interessanter Absatzmarkt. 

Beim Punkt mit dem Haustier hast du allerdings Recht, denn keiner der beiden wird sich unterordnen, aber vielleicht reicht gerade das für eine wirtschaftliche Union, denn China versucht ja sich weltweit die Rohstoffe zu sichern und liefert sich quasi ein Wettrennen mit den USA. Das könnte Putin ausnützen und um seine Union zu festigen, wofür China absolut notwendig ist, könnte er auch bei Verhandlungen kooperativer sein. 

PS:
Das mit der kleinen Ecke der Wirtschaft in den USA ist aber mal sehr relativ. 
Deren gesamte inländische Marktwirtschaft beruht doch darauf, dass die Bürger Schulden machen und sich dafür Waren kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das mit der kleinen Ecke der Wirtschaft in den USA ist aber mal sehr relativ.
> Deren gesamte inländische Marktwirtschaft beruht doch darauf, dass die Bürger Schulden machen und sich dafür Waren kaufen.


 
Und das bleibt auch so denn daran sind die Banken ja interessiert.
Solange jemand die Zinsen zahlt ist es auch völlig Wumpe wie hoch die Schulden letztendlich sind.
Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen dass alle US Haushalte Kreditkartenschulden in Höhe von Rund einer Billion Dollar haben.
Eine nicht vorstellbare Summe.

Mir selbst ist aber schleierhaft was Putin mit seiner neuen Wirtschaftsunion erreichen will? 
Kasachstan hat viele Rohstoffe und dort befindet sich der Weltraumbahnhof Baikonur. Aber außer große Wüsten ist da sonst nichts los.
Weißrussland wird ja häufig als letzte Diktatur Europas bezeichnet. Planwirtschaft gibt es da immer noch. Mehr aber nicht.
Ach ja. Ein Stabilisierungs- und Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU besteht bis heute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Nailgun schrieb:


> PS:
> Das mit der kleinen Ecke der Wirtschaft in den USA ist aber mal sehr relativ.
> Deren gesamte inländische Marktwirtschaft beruht doch darauf, dass die Bürger Schulden machen und sich dafür Waren kaufen.



Das Konzept funktionierte aber auch in allen Bereichen, bis auf den Immobilienmarkt für eine gewisse Einkommensklasse. Nur da wurden Fehler gemacht - der Rest war reine Rückkoppelung und wird bis heute als so schwerwiegend erachtet, dass eine ganze Reihe extentieller Krisen quasi komplett übergangen weren.
Wie würden die Folgen für sämtliche Volkswirtschaften weltweit wohl aussehen, wenn jemand systematisch die gesamte US-Wirtschaft schädigen wollte?




Threshold schrieb:


> Mir selbst ist aber schleierhaft was Putin mit seiner neuen Wirtschaftsunion erreichen will?



Eigentlich wollte ein großes Supranationales Gebilde gegen USA und vor allem EU stellen, dass von der Ukraine bis nach Iran und China reicht.
Danach konnte er nicht öffentlich zugeben, dass er Russland in die Isolation getrieben hat und die meisten Staaten nur noch an einem möglichst großen Abstand zu ihm interessiert sind -> jetzt gibts die Schmalspurnummer, die aber genauso groß beschrieben wird, wie das ursprüngliche Luftschloss.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ein großes Supranationales Gebilde gegen USA und vor allem EU stellen, dass von der Ukraine bis nach Iran und China reicht.
> Danach konnte er nicht öffentlich zugeben, dass er Russland in die Isolation getrieben hat und die meisten Staaten nur noch an einem möglichst großen Abstand zu ihm interessiert sind -> jetzt gibts die Schmalspurnummer, die aber genauso groß beschrieben wird, wie das ursprüngliche Luftschloss.


 
Das ist ja eher Wunschdenken von Putin.
Die Wirtschaftskraft und die Kaufkraft Westeuropas und der USA erreicht man nicht mal eben so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



> Wie würden die Folgen für sämtliche Volkswirtschaften weltweit wohl aussehen, wenn jemand systematisch die gesamte US-Wirtschaft schädigen wollte?


Nicht optimal. 
Es ging ja ursprünglich nur um die Aussage, dass die USA wirtschaftlich nicht gut da stehen und das trifft nun mal zu, wenn ihnen China im Handumdrehen das Genick brechen könnte. 
Um die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so eine Aktion und ob es sinnvoll wäre, ging es ja nie. 

@Topic
Wir können uns also darauf einigen, dass eine asiatische Wirtschaftsunion ohne China weltweit nicht wirklich wichtig werden kann?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nicht optimal.
> Es ging ja ursprünglich nur um die Aussage, dass die USA wirtschaftlich nicht gut da stehen und das trifft nun mal zu, wenn ihnen China im Handumdrehen das Genick brechen könnte.
> Um die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so eine Aktion und ob es sinnvoll wäre, ging es ja nie.



Das Dilemma ist ja dass sich China damit selbst das Genick bricht und daher machen sie das nicht und nehmen lieber noch 50 Billionen Dollar an US Staatsanleihen auf um den Kreislauf in Gange zu halten.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wir können uns also darauf einigen, dass eine asiatische Wirtschaftsunion ohne China weltweit nicht wirklich wichtig werden kann?



Ich wüsste noch nicht mal ob die Chinesen an sowas überhaupt ein Interesse haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Russland, Weißrussland und Kasachstan bilden Eurasische Wirtschaftsunion*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nicht optimal.
> Es ging ja ursprünglich nur um die Aussage, dass die USA wirtschaftlich nicht gut da stehen und das trifft nun mal zu, wenn ihnen China im Handumdrehen das Genick brechen könnte.
> Um die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so eine Aktion und ob es sinnvoll wäre, ging es ja nie.



Gut, wenn du de-facto Selbstmordanschläge mit reinzählst, dann können sie das in der Tat. Ich persönlich hätte Varianten, bei denen man die eigene Position in Relation zum Angegriffenen nicht verbessert nicht berücksichtigt.




> Wir können uns also darauf einigen, dass eine asiatische Wirtschaftsunion ohne China weltweit nicht wirklich wichtig werden kann?


 
Alternativ zu China könnte man auch Südkorea, Japan und Taiwan mit reinnehmen. Oder ein paar der südostasiatischen Länder. Und natürlich Indien.
Aber die werden in einer Union mit Russland erst recht nicht mitmachen. (in einer mit China schon eher - Taiwan mal ausgenommen)


----------

